# Chick Boots



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

What do other ladies on here or wives, gf's of members wear for boots?

After for sure realizing I have the wrong size in boots, it's given me an excellent reason to obsess and think about buying new ones. Any excuse to ride better....am I right?? I don't know that I'm going to get a new pair, but I'd like some feedback/suggestions to keep in mind. 

I've been researching boots and the majority of women's are soft or barely medium. I currently have Burton Felix which I love. I use Burton Lexa bindings. Another problem is I don't want BOA system, I prefer the speed lacing. 

So after taking away BOAs, soft boots and not outrageously priced (i.e. Burton Supreme) there doesn't seem to be much left. I hate to buy the same boots in a smaller size, it seems silly, but I've been considering it...any thoughts?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

stiffer boots are always more expensive. if you want something cheaper then don't buy burton. take a look at thirty two's TM-Two Women's boots. they're rated at med/stiff and normally cost $280 but are on sale on their site for $150 ThirtyTwo TM-Two Women's, Blue « Boots « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding
if they don't have your size then see if you can find them on evo.com or something
EDIT: they have traditional lacing though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> What do other ladies on here or wives, gf's of members wear for boots?
> 
> After for sure realizing I have the wrong size in boots, it's given me an excellent reason to obsess and think about buying new ones. Any excuse to ride better....am I right?? I don't know that I'm going to get a new pair, but I'd like some feedback/suggestions to keep in mind.
> 
> ...


What size? I have a brand new pair of Emeralds?


TT


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been wearing 8's (25) but I'm supposedly a 6 (23)....

I've heard good things about 32, but I didn't realize the TM's were med/stiff I guess. I'm not opposed to traditional laces. The reviews so far look to be exceptional. Hmmm. Now the trick is finding the right size, I'm thinking 7, but that's before trying them on. 

Maybe I'll stop into Evo tomorrow just to try a few different pairs on in different sizes to see. I'm open for more suggestions/feedback.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Salomon Moxie is probably the only speedlaced boot that's comparable to Supremes in stiffness and might be slightly less expensive. That or you can try finding small sized men's boots.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> I've been wearing 8's (25) but I'm supposedly a 6 (23)....
> 
> I've heard good things about 32, but I didn't realize the TM's were med/stiff I guess. I'm not opposed to traditional laces. The reviews so far look to be exceptional. Hmmm. Now the trick is finding the right size, I'm thinking 7, but that's before trying them on.
> 
> Maybe I'll stop into Evo tomorrow just to try a few different pairs on in different sizes to see. I'm open for more suggestions/feedback.


Rogue, just curious?:embarrased1:

Why, if you are supposedly a 6 (23)....?

Would you think 7 is the magic number?

If you really are a 6?

Your magic number is between 5-5.5:jumping1:

Possibly 6 but chances are, not.

Not tryin' to pic on you or start a fight.

Just curious?


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> What do other ladies on here or wives, gf's of members wear for boots?


I've high arch and slim ancles; with that foot type Burton Emerald did fit fine, K2 Contour were too wide around ancles and Ride Cadence gave perfect heel hold. (However, all of them were too soft for my liking.)

Now I've a Deeluxe men's boot which fits very well: their bood leg is low enough to fit my calves and ancle hold with my narrow ancles is perfect after a boot fitter added some C (or J?) shaped pieces to the liner.



Rogue said:


> I currently have Burton Felix which I love. I use Burton Lexa bindings. Another problem is I don't want BOA system, I prefer the speed lacing.


Check out Deeluxe. I don’t know your Felix nor any other model of Deeluxe than my XV, so can't recommend a distinct pair, but they've several speed lacing women's models and also produce men's models in small sizes. Maybe they have something which fits your feet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The best boot is the one that fits YOUR foot. People can sit around and tell you what they think would work for you, but you're going to have to go to a shop, try on a few pairs, and see how it works. Also open your mind to Boa if single Boa didn't work, try double as you might need more options than what a single can provide. There's lots of great boots out there.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a thing for chicks in boots. Especially knee highs. Is that weird?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> I have a thing for chicks in boots. Especially knee highs. Is that weird?


Perfectly normal. Knee high snowboard boots though, not normal!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Perfectly normal. Knee high snowboard boots though, not normal!


Maybe it's just what the sport needs though!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Salomon Moxie is probably the only speedlaced boot that's comparable to Supremes in stiffness and might be slightly less expensive. That or you can try finding small sized men's boots.


I've been looking at those too. The first pair of Salmon's I had were much wider than my Burtons, but that was a few years ago, they look much better now. That and Kianas are on my list, thanks  



timmytard said:


> Rogue, just curious?:embarrased1:
> 
> Why, if you are supposedly a 6 (23)....?
> 
> ...


Well because I can't imagine cramming my foot into a 6, I know what WiredSport has said but...damn, a 6? I'd be so pissed if they never really break in and then my toes are squished all season long. If I can try on a size 8 in the store and think they fit, how am I supposed to know by feel a 6 is better? I won't, I'll think it feels horrible most likely. So in my made up world a 7 sounds better haha. Anyways, I won't know until I try on a smaller size to see. 



neni said:


> I've high arch and slim ancles; with that foot type Burton Emerald did fit fine, K2 Contour were too wide around ancles and Ride Cadence gave perfect heel hold. (However, all of them were too soft for my liking.)
> 
> Now I've a Deeluxe men's boot which fits very well: their bood leg is low enough to fit my calves and ancle hold with my narrow ancles is perfect after a boot fitter added some C (or J?) shaped pieces to the liner.
> 
> Check out Deeluxe.


Actually I did look up Deeluxe last night after I finally figured out that's what you wear. The downside I think anyone around here carries those? I have narrow/small ankles so eliminating heel lift, well obviously, is key. I've heard that about Ride boots, great heel hold. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> The best boot is the one that fits YOUR foot. People can sit around and tell you what they think would work for you, but you're going to have to go to a shop, try on a few pairs, and see how it works. Also open your mind to Boa if single Boa didn't work, try double as you might need more options than what a single can provide. There's lots of great boots out there.


I know but I've been looking at so many boots, I just wanted to know if people had suggestions they had good experience with. Then I can at least look into them and try them on. Ultimately I'll go with what I want/feels best, but hearing feedback can be helpful, such as looking into Boa's


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I have narrow/small ankles so eliminating heel lift, well obviously, is key. I've heard that about Ride boots, great heel hold.


If you're not absolutely averse to BOA, check the if the Ride Cadence fits your foot well. It had the best heel hold I found so far. 
Its BOA is very handy, you can adjust upper and lower part of the boot separately and as such, make the boot bit stiffer by tightening the upper party without squeezing the lower foot part. The inner layer is tightened with speed lacing. It's really a nice boot for slim ancles. I still use that one for resort riding.
Actually, BOA is also pretty handy for hiking. You can adjust tightness on the fly , while doing steps. I did carry a repair kit when going BC with that boot but never needed it. Them BOA seem pretty robust... I notoriously overtighten my boots but the calbes and nobs held fine.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I tried on several pairs today and it was life changing hahaha! I just wish I had come to this forum before buying my pair last season...reluctantly, it looks like I'll have to spring for another pair. After trying on different boots, there is no way I can wear the ones I have now. 

The guy measured my feet and the right is around 23.5 and the left just under 24. Every pair I tried on I still had heel lift on the right side. The left boot felt absolutely perfect. I tried a smaller Felix on there and although Burton felt the lightest, it also felt the crappiest. 

To my delight, I really liked the variety of boa combos, ie. inner boa + traditional lacing, outer boa + speed lacing internally, and double boa. They didn't have some of the ones I wanted to try on, but by and large just feeling different boots and smaller sizes was a great experience. I feel sort of like a jackass for not doing it previously. They all had significantly better heel hold than my Burtons. 32 and Salomon were my favs. I also was trying on 7's vs the 8s I had previously. I maybe could do 6.5 but with the left side being larger its really crunching the toes too much. 

Luckily I have plenty of time to try on more boots and get the perfect fit, price be damned!

Edit: The problem remains of some heel lift in the smaller foot, best method to control this? J bars?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Well, I tried on several pairs today and it was life changing hahaha! I just wish I had come to this forum before buying my pair last season...reluctantly, it looks like I'll have to spring for another pair. After trying on different boots, there is no way I can wear the ones I have now.
> 
> The guy measured my feet and the right is around 23.5 and the left just under 24. Every pair I tried on I still had heel lift on the right side. The left boot felt absolutely perfect. I tried a smaller Felix on there and although Burton felt the lightest, it also felt the crappiest.
> 
> ...


There are lots of ways to make that too tight boot fit perfect.
I'd def go for the 6.5, maybe even 6 if only one of your toes is getting crunched. 

Boots pack out a lot, you 8's probably didn't cause your foot was swimming around in there.
But the tighter the boot the faster they'll pack out.

A packed out boot isn't bad though, _IF_ it fits your foot when it gets packed out.
Now, it won't pack out any more & it'll fit perfect.

Packed out boots are only bad if they don't fit right anymore.

A packed out boot that now fits perfect, is form fitted.


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rogue,
U live in pnw...you can get about anything...I've seen deluxe boots at REI in seattle.

Imho...most all boots need to be tweaked for a great fit...so you best learn how or be ready to shell out some extra $ ... see below thread for some diy tweaks

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

btw...I like and wear chick boots ...check the above thread and you can see mine :hairy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Rogue,
> U live in pnw...you can get about anything...I've seen deluxe boots at REI in seattle.
> 
> Imho...most all boots need to be tweaked for a great fit...so you best learn how or be ready to shell out some extra $ ... see below thread for some diy tweaks
> ...


Haha, that's not all

I believe his house is pink too:eyetwitch2:

If he wasn't married with kid(s?) I'd be a little suspicious :embarrased1:


Haha I'm just fuckin' whit chya buddy, I too have dawned chic booties:hairy:
They're usually cheaper, but hard to find a stiff enough one.


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I've been wearing 8's (25) but I'm supposedly a 6 (23)....
> 
> I've heard good things about 32, but I didn't realize the TM's were med/stiff I guess. I'm not opposed to traditional laces. The reviews so far look to be exceptional. Hmmm. Now the trick is finding the right size, I'm thinking 7, but that's before trying them on.
> 
> Maybe I'll stop into Evo tomorrow just to try a few different pairs on in different sizes to see. I'm open for more suggestions/feedback.


My wife has foot issues as she is a runner and has all sorts of various pains. I've bought manya boots and returned manya boots. Final purchase was a pair of 32 boots. She loves the fit and the laces. Not totally sure on the model.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rogue said:


> Well, I tried on several pairs today and it was life changing hahaha! I just wish I had come to this forum before buying my pair last season...reluctantly, it looks like I'll have to spring for another pair. After trying on different boots, there is no way I can wear the ones I have now.
> 
> The guy measured my feet and the right is around 23.5 and the left just under 24. Every pair I tried on I still had heel lift on the right side. The left boot felt absolutely perfect. I tried a smaller Felix on there and although Burton felt the lightest, it also felt the crappiest.
> 
> ...


I would probably put you in a 6.5 instead of the 7 solely because your bigger foot isn't exactly a 7. Heat mold the liner with the toe cap on the bigger foot, possibly put a heel wedge in under the footbed or at the very least get you in an aftermarket insole and just grind under the ball of your foot down on it to make it accommodate for the length. 

As for the part of the smaller foot swimming around you could just do a bontax board underneath the footbed which would raise you up, but ideally you want to be in a 6.5. Anyone that rides 50 or more days a year you should always size to the smaller foot. It's just a better fit. If you're trying to go for a comfort fit then go with the 7.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rogue said:


> The guy measured my feet and the right is around 23.5 and the left just under 24. Every pair I tried on I still had heel lift on the right side. The left boot felt absolutely perfect.


Hi Rogue,

Because we have a few different measurements going on we should get that part perfect before you move on. 

Please pull of your socks kick back to a wall with a ruler or tape and post up some photos. 

STOKED!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I would agree with going with smaller boots if you are between two sizes and they are both comfy, mainly bc of packout and loose boots just suck... I have tried a couple different boot brands (DC, Burton, Vans) and like my Vans Ferra the best with trad laces plus an added top of foot boa that basically holds your ankle down, the shell has a very humungous profile tho so barely fits in some bindings. I came from trad lacing and did not want BOA but I do like it now that I have tried it. Also liked fit of Burton very little heel lift and narrower women's fit for sure but I had felt they were just too soft and not tall enough for my liking, almost like basketball shoes IMO. Would echo others on customizing fit--insoles and jbars can make boots way better they have ones at Tognar I have used and remember only 1 pair socks, thinner is better.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Well, I tried on several pairs today and it was life changing hahaha!


Did you try a Ride Cadence as well? Curious to know how it compared to others brands/models you've tried in terms of heel hold (I can't get my hands on thirty-twos or DC easily for example). Heel hold of the Cadence was prime when I got them and still after 50d without any aftermarked sole, heatmold, tuning etc. If they only made a really stiff wmns boot, it would still be my favourite fit for my slim ancles... Doesn't mean that it'll the same for you, sure, there's more than just ancle fit to a well fitting boot, but it would be an indication to know which other models _could_ fit 

(I gonna try to hunt for a small sized Ride Insano again this year. Wasn't successful last year, still don't know _if_ the smallest size would fit... my Deeluxe is awesome for BC and also great for resort but I actually prefer BOA over laces for resort riding thus I'm still looking for the _perfect_ boot for that. Haha, there's always a reason to check out new gear, ain't there? ).


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Rogue,
> 
> Because we have a few different measurements going on we should get that part perfect before you move on.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that is starting to think that Wired as a foot fetish ? With all those pictures he been asking he must have quite a collection now :hairy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ZeMax said:


> Am I the only one that is starting to think that Wired as a foot fetish ? With all those pictures he been asking he must have quite a collection now :hairy:


Your not they only one. :happy:

But he is helpful.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Your not they only one. :happy:
> 
> But he is helpful.


I think he's making a dress out of all the pictures of peoples feet.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the blocking guys. You think its easy to talk a girl out of her shoes?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What a bunch of foot blocks.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks for the blocking guys. You think its easy to talk a girl out of her shoes?


Hippy chicks don't wear shoes...........


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks for the blocking guys. You think its easy to talk a girl out of her shoes?


Oh stop. It's the getting a sandwich out of them that's the hard part.

No thread seems safe from the Summer doldrums.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> Oh stop. It's the getting a sandwich out of them that's the hard part.
> 
> No thread seems safe from the Summer doldrums.


:rotfl:.....


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Rogue,
> 
> Because we have a few different measurements going on we should get that part perfect before you move on.
> 
> ...


See I did that first...and then the guy measured me at the store with the metal foot thing which is how I have different measurements. Which one is supposed to be more accurate? Also, it seemed regardless of boot I was having heel lift in the right not left...



neni said:


> Did you try a Ride Cadence as well? .


They didn't have a ton of options in my size, so I didn't get to try that one. I've heard Ride has excellent heel hold, so I will try those too. Right now the stores are in between 2015 and 2016 gear so there are less options. Even just feeling the inside of the liners around the ankles they had significantly better padding in the 32's and Salomon vs Burton. My skinny ankle/heels just don't want to stay in place hehe



BurtonAvenger said:


> . Anyone that rides 50 or more days a year you should always size to the smaller foot. It's just a better fit. If you're trying to go for a comfort fit then go with the 7.


I made it to 42 days this past season and I'm hoping for 50 this time....If I'm buying new boots I want to do it right, so I'm looking for performance with a better fit  And that might mean adding in the suggestions you gave. 

Luckily I have time until the season to get this dialed in and finally ride boots that fit properly. I tried my boots on at home and swimming is an understatement!!! :facepalm3:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rogue said:


> See I did that first...and then the guy measured me at the store with the metal foot thing which is how I have different measurements. Which one is supposed to be more accurate? Also, it seemed regardless of boot I was having heel lift in the right not left...


Hi Rogue,

The metal device at the store was almost certainly a Brannock device. That will give you the wrong measurement for snowboard boots in most sizes. For instance your 23 cm foot (women's size 6 snowboard boot) will get a reading of 6.5 on a Brannock device. Please enter your foot size (23.0) here Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing and view the various tabs.

The boots you have tried are simply too big and during your 42 day season you would eventually develop slop and heel lift even for the larger of your two feet. These are a 1/2 size too big for your big foot (23 cm) and a full size (did we get a measurement on that foot?) too big for your small foot.

I am personally begging you to buy boots in your mondo size. Mondo size by definition is the manufacturer speaking directly to you from manufacturerland and telling you that this is the size that they designed for your foot measurement.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rogue said:


> See I did that first...and then the guy measured me at the store with the metal foot thing which is how I have different measurements. Which one is supposed to be more accurate? Also, it seemed regardless of boot I was having heel lift in the right not left...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost everyone has a dominate foot which is a bit larger than the other. I have just shy of a 10 left and a 10 and 3/4ths for a right. I fit into a 10 with my aftermarket insoles and some custom work. 

If you're riding that much get the solid performance fit and go to the snugger smaller fitting boot. 

If you haven't yet, I would suggest looking at the K2 women's line of boots with the Boa Conda system. That internal boa harness locks a foot in better than anything I've seen in the last 15 years. 

Prepare yourself as well to have to have a little aftermarket work done to the liner/footbed to compensate for some of your foot/ankle issues.


----------

